# Off-Air Signal Test



## rogelah (Jan 29, 2004)

I have two HR10-250s and they both are experiencing the same problem. I test the off-air signal strength and none of the channels 2-69 show a signal.

I am, however, receiving them just fine.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

rogelah said:


> I have two HR10-250s and they both are experiencing the same problem. I test the off-air signal strength and none of the channels 2-69 show a signal.
> 
> I am, however, receiving them just fine.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


The channel numbers don't correspond with the frequency signal numbers ("Frequency Assignment"). Go to http://antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx, put in your zip and find the correct numbers (last row right hand side)....


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What version software does your HR10-250 have? There was a bug in an earlier version that disabled the OTA signal meters.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Tune to one of your OTA stations and then do a signal test. The frequency shown will be that for that station.


----------



## mwl001 (Dec 5, 2002)

When I initially received 6.3, my signal test no longer worked, and I wasn't sure if it had something to do with the fact that I had just switched out my OTA antenna to a Silver Sensor (overload the tuner?) The signal meter spontaneously returned about a week later -- YMMV.


----------



## rogelah (Jan 29, 2004)

Sir_whinealot said:


> The channel numbers don't correspond with the frequency signal numbers ("Frequency Assignment"). Go to http://antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx, put in your zip and find the correct numbers (last row right hand side)....


Thanks, I am aware that local channel numbers do not correspond to the OTA frequencies (2-69). My local channel 7 is OTA fequency 8 and local channel 10 is OTA frequency 9.


----------



## rogelah (Jan 29, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> What version software does your HR10-250 have? There was a bug in an earlier version that disabled the OTA signal meters.


I have 6.3a on both boxes.


----------



## rogelah (Jan 29, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Tune to one of your OTA stations and then do a signal test. The frequency shown will be that for that station.


I did and it made no difference.


----------



## jybears (Jan 29, 2007)

I have the same issue. The signal meter worked fine when i tested it this morning. (with 10 ft cable) I installed an antenna this afternoon and I get some of the channels but the signal meter doesn't show a signal (50 ft cable). Annoying since I'm trying to use the signal meter to find the optimal direction for the antenna. Is it possible that signal is strong enought to pick up some channels but not by Tivo signal meter?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My HR10 wouldn't show signal strengths recently. This was the first time I tried since 6.3b was downloaded. I did a reboot and now the OTA signal strength meter works. Go figure.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Mine stopped working this weekend too. I have 6.3b but have used the meter since getting that software and it was OK. Just stopped working this weekend.


----------



## LoopinFool (Feb 25, 2005)

I haven't used the signal strength meter since I learned this trick (here)...

Here's how I set things up to aim my antenna:

Tune each tuner to a different OTA station
Go to the unit itself, and simultaneously press the "info" button and the "right arrow" button.

I'm pretty sure it's the "info" button. It's the one just to the right of the arrow buttons.
You'll now get a nice system info screen. If you're on 3.1.5 you'll see the four (2 sat, 2 ota) signal strengths at the bottom of the screen. If you're on 6.3 you need to scroll down one (just hit the down arrow while you're at the machine).

Now you have a nice display of both stations' signal strength at once. You can then maximize them and switch to two other stations.

I'm right between two towers, so this helps me a lot.

- LoopinFool


----------



## sisterzero (Dec 10, 2003)

LoopinFool said:


> I haven't used the signal strength meter since I learned this trick (here)...
> 
> Here's how I set things up to aim my antenna:
> 
> ...


Can I post a dumb question. If the OTA signal is actually coming in and you're watching HD...what is the damn signal strength meter for anyway...aiming the antenna if you're having trouble?


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

LoopinFool said:


> I haven't used the signal strength meter since I learned this trick (here)...
> 
> Here's how I set things up to aim my antenna:
> 
> ...


Anymore jewels? That one is great.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

LoopinFool said:


> I haven't used the signal strength meter since I learned this trick (here)...
> 
> Here's how I set things up to aim my antenna:
> 
> ...


That is a GREAT tip. I use the signal meter all the time. This will help greatly!


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

jybears said:


> Is it possible that signal is strong enought to pick up some channels but not by Tivo signal meter?


No. Even when the signal isn't strong enough to receive a picture, there is a signal of some sort. When I go to the frequency of a station that is 60 miles away, I don't see a picture, but get a 15 percent or so on the meter.


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

I have this issue lately and not sure what to do about it.....

Sadly Superbowl is around the corner......

I am in Tallahassee, FL.

My setup: CM 3016 (I think) which is installed in the attic (6 mos ago).
Hardware: HR10-250 (6.3b) and a Hughes HD Receiver.

Issue: CBS local HD broadcast last month or so the signal kept dropping from 80+ level down to zero for a second and then back to 80+. This caused significant amount of pixelation and happened to both equipments I have.

There is no consistent of when (time) or weather condition. There are times that I see only one or two pixelations during an hour of program. There are times that too much pixleation that resulted in only 45 mins of recording out of 1 hour of program.

Checking the other forum, I was told it was issue with the station itself. 

What do you think ? Experts. What can I do (by Sunday) even if it's for one day?

Please.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Sigh. I'm suffering from this same problem. Just started today.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I've lost the meter a few times. A reboot always brought it back.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I've lost the meter a few times. A reboot always brought it back.


Rebooted twice, and no love. If it doesn't automagically come back in a few days, might try again. Meanwhile the hint above allowed me to reset the position of my antenna, so I'm happy enough....


----------



## Arkie (Feb 28, 2004)

My signal meter no longer works either.


----------



## kniles (Sep 9, 2004)

I have been running 6.3 and doing a lot of signal testing trying to bring in a ABC station 63 miles away. The signal meter drops out all the time because I sometimes forget to EXIT correctly. When I'm toggling through the frequencies numbers and forget to drop down to exit back to the settings menu it is locked up, the next time come back and alway requires a reboot.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello all, not sure if this is the right thread to post this question in but here it goes, I recently purchased a HR10-250, I recieved hd channels via my comcast cable non encrypted and my tv set tunes them just fine. Will the HR10 be able to see these channels because they arent technically coming OTA ?? And if they cant be viewed, how do I know what channels are HD that are available OTA on Antennaweb.org? 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## kniles (Sep 9, 2004)

cr33p said:


> Hello all, not sure if this is the right thread to post this question in but here it goes, I recently purchased a HR10-250, I recieved hd channels via my comcast cable non encrypted and my tv set tunes them just fine. Will the HR10 be able to see these channels because they arent technically coming OTA ?? And if they cant be viewed, how do I know what channels are HD that are available OTA on Antennaweb.org?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


Cable and OTA are two different things and the HR10-250 only sees OTA. After you enter all you info into Antennaweb.org click the (show digital stations only) box and those are the ones that could come in HD. The ones in yellow are very easy to get.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info, so if I live within 30 miles of all my OTA stations would it be possible to recieve all of these channels with the correct antenna? I read on some other threads that people like the winegard squareshooter ?

Thanks


----------



## kniles (Sep 9, 2004)

cr33p said:


> Thanks for the info, so if I live within 30 miles of all my OTA stations would it be possible to recieve all of these channels with the correct antenna? I read on some other threads that people like the winegard squareshooter ?
> 
> Thanks


Make it easy on your self. Go to solidsignal.com click on OTA, then on antenna help in upper right, and fill in the required info. This will save you a lot of time and money. 30 miles could require an outdoor antenna, not a big one like a DB-4. Good luck.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

edc said:


> Rebooted twice, and no love. If it doesn't automagically come back in a few days, might try again. Meanwhile the hint above allowed me to reset the position of my antenna, so I'm happy enough....


Hmmm.

I lost my meter like the day after I posted about rebooting. I rebooted this morning and the meter is back.

Mine has been consistent. Sounds like you have a different problem...


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

My meter came back automagically. "d" has not been downloaded, and there was not an additional reboot. *shrug*


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Meter has been gone for me the last few days. Reboot hasn't fixed it!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

If at first you don't succeed, try try again.


----------

